# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  Ενισχυτής 15-20W με καλή ποιότητα ήχου

## ALAMAN

Ψάχνω ενισχυτή ήχου με καλή ποιότητα και ισχύ όχι μεγαλύτερη των 20W, καλύτερα με chip.
Γύρω στα 15W θα ήταν μια χαρά!
Δεν με ενοχλούν οι συμετρικές τροφοδοσίες. Έχω έναν μετασχηματιστή 2x15V στα 2Α αν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι μ' αυτόν...
Έψαξα στο forum και βρήκα για τα TDA2030 και TDA2050 αλλά απ' ότι είδα τα χρησιμοποιούνε μόνο σε φθηνές εφαρμογές και δεν προσφέρουν καλή ποιότητα!
Υπάρχει κάτι καλύτερο απ αυτά τα 2 σε ποιότητα ήχου;

----------


## moutoulos

Νομίζω το LM1875 πρέπει να είναι Οκ στη περίπτωσή σου ..., και εκμεταλλεύεσαι και το μ/τ που έχεις.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
να συμπληρώσω ότι στο datasheet του LM1875 έχει πλήρη εφαρμογή με πλακέτα.
Πολύ καλή ποιότητα για τόσο απλό κύκλωμα με μόνο πρόβλημα την έλλειψη mute (κάνει 'βουμ-ποπ' στο άναμμα/σβήσιμο).
Το LM1876 σε γέφυρα δίνει μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (ή ίδια σε μικρότερη τάση) και έχει mute pin.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## moutoulos

Να συμπληρώσω οτι ο μ/τ σου είναι λίγο "μικρός" για stereo mode  :Huh: . Θα προτιμούσα για stereo mode έναν 2x15VAC/3A. 
Μιας και το DataSheet αναφέρει 3Α ρεύμα εξόδου. 1,5Α ανα γραμμή δηλαδή. Οπότε με έναν 3Α ανα γραμμή θα ήσουν Οκ.

----------


## FILMAN

TDA2052... Χωρίς μπουμ στο άνοιξε κλείσε...

----------


## gf

Δες και το TDA1514A.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις!
Το LM1875 μου φάνηκε αρκετά απλό.
Το κύκλωμα με τη συμετρική τροφοδοσία είναι αυτό που έχει στην πρώτη σελίδα του datasheet;





> Να συμπληρώσω οτι ο μ/τ σου είναι λίγο "μικρός"  για stereo mode . Θα  προτιμούσα για stereo mode έναν 2x15VAC/3A. 
> Μιας και το DataSheet αναφέρει 3Α ρεύμα εξόδου. 1,5Α ανα γραμμή δηλαδή.  Οπότε με έναν 3Α ανα γραμμή θα ήσουν Οκ.



Στην αρχή θα το δοκιμάσω με τον μετασχηματιστή που έχω, αν και δεν θα το δουλέυω πολύ ψηλά, δε νομίζω να χρειαστώ ισχύ μέχρι 20W. Και στην πορεία αλλάζω και τον μετασχηματιστή!

Όσον αφορά το mute θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω ένα κύκλωμα καθυστέρησης στην έξοδο με κάποιο ρελέ. Είχα βρεί κάτι τέτοια κυκλώματα.

Για το τροφοδοτικό τώρα...
Σε τί τάση θα μπορούσα να το δουλέψω; Πάντα για σωστή λειτουργία.
Υπάρχει κάποιο σχέδιο συμετρικού για το συγκεκριμένο chip;
Ας είναι και ρυθμιζόμενο δεν με πειράζει...

----------


## FILMAN

Γιώργο, τα τροφοδοτικά των τελικών ενισχυτών είναι γενικά ασταθεροποίητα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ποιός ο λόγος να είναι ασταθεροποίητα; Δεν θα δούλευε καλύτερα με κάποια
πιο σταθερή τάση;
Όταν λές ασταθεροποίητα ενοείς χωρίς ένα απλό με γέφυρα και πυκνωτή;

Βρήκα ένα συμετρικό +-15V με LM7815 και LM7915.
Και ένα συμετρικό με LM317 και LM337.
Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο απ' αυτά;

----------


## FILMAN

> Ποιός ο λόγος να είναι ασταθεροποίητα; (Δεν χρειάζεται να είναι σταθεροποιημένα...) Δεν θα δούλευε καλύτερα με κάποια πιο σταθερή τάση; (Ανεπαίσθητα...)
> Όταν λές ασταθεροποίητα ενοείς χωρίς ένα απλό με γέφυρα και πυκνωτή;
> (Ναι...) 
> Βρήκα ένα συμετρικό +-15V με LM7815 και LM7915.
> Και ένα συμετρικό με LM317 και LM337.
> Δεν μπορώ να χρησιμοποιήσω κάποιο απ' αυτά;



Όχι, αυτά δίνουν μόνο μέχρι 1.5Α. Από ότι είδα στο datasheet, το LM1875 έχει power supply ripple rejection 52dB. Τι τη θέλεις τη σταθεροποίηση;

----------


## Phatt

Πως και δεν κοιτας κατι σε Tripath; Γεματο το ebay, ετοιμα, σε κιτ, τα παντα... Εντελως ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΑ http://cgi.ebay.com/TOPPING-Class-T-...item1e5b0ec181

----------


## ALAMAN

Και τί τάση θα πρότινες εσύ για το συγκεκριμένο chip;
2x15V AC είναι καλά ή να βάλω κάποιον άλλο μεγαλύτερο;

----------


## ALAMAN

> Πως και δεν κοιτας κατι σε Tripath; Γεματο το ebay, ετοιμα, σε κιτ, τα παντα... Εντελως ΕΝΔΕΙΚΤΙΚΑ http://cgi.ebay.com/TOPPING-Class-T-...item1e5b0ec181



Πιστεύω θα με βολέψει και το LM...
Άν και θα προτιμούσα κάτι αυτοσχέδιο  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Αν δεν βιαζεσαι θα σου ανεβασω εναν ενισχυτη με εναν τελεστικο που οδηγει δυο φετ και ειναι 20 βαττ με συμετρικη τροφοδοσια,και πολυ καλα χαρακτηρηστικα.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αν δεν βιαζεσαι θα σου ανεβασω εναν ενισχυτη με εναν τελεστικο που οδηγει δυο φετ και ειναι 20 βαττ με συμετρικη τροφοδοσια,και πολυ καλα χαρακτηρηστικα.



Όχι δεν το βιάζομαι. Έχω να φτιάξω και ένα τροφοδοτικό πρώτα.
Πότε περίπου θα το ανεβάσεις;

----------


## Thanos10

Σημερα θα στο ανεβασω.

----------


## FILMAN

> Και τί τάση θα πρότινες εσύ για το συγκεκριμένο chip;
> 2x15V AC είναι καλά ή να βάλω κάποιον άλλο μεγαλύτερο;



Με αυτό που λες θα έχεις +/- 20βολτ. Αφού τον έχεις ήδη βάλτον. Καλός είναι.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Σημερα θα στο ανεβασω.



Τότε μια χαρά!
Εγώ σκεφτόμουν απο βδομάδα να τον ξεκινήσω...
Αν μπορείς ανέβασέ το να το κοιτάξω να δώ αν μου κάνει!  :Biggrin: 
Ευχαριστώ για τον κόπο σου. 
Άν βρώ χρόνο μπορεί να τους φτιάξω και τους δύο  :Tongue2: 
Να κάνουμε και μια σύγκριση!  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλο η ισχυς του ειναι 20W και με παραμορφωση 0,075% η ταση τροφοδοσιας ειναι +20ν-0ν-20ν- συμετρικη δηλαδη.
Το τριμμερ 1κ ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας που ειναι 50mA  το  Q2 θα πρεπει να τοποθετηθει στην ιδια ψυκτρα με τα mosfet.

----------


## pavlos77

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι? :Very Happy: Σε ένα τέτοιο module δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ρυθμιστή ήχου για αυξομειώνεις την ένταση?
Υ.Γ:Ποτενσιόμετρο δεν είναι αυτό? :Biggrin:

----------


## ALAMAN

> Γιωργο το κυκλωμα ειναι πολυ απλο η ισχυς του ειναι 20W και με παραμορφωση 0,075% η ταση τροφοδοσιας ειναι +20ν-0ν-20ν- συμετρικη δηλαδη.
> Το τριμμερ 1κ ρυθμιζεις το ρευμα ηρεμιας που ειναι 50mA  το  Q2 θα πρεπει να τοποθετηθει στην ιδια ψυκτρα με τα mosfet.



Στα 20V τα 2Α θα μου έρθουν ίσα-ίσα...
Θα κάνω μια δοκιμή όμως!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το σχέδιο!

Ρύθμιση για την ένταση ήχου έχει;
Κόστος των mosfet;  :Confused1:

----------


## fmj90

> Να ρωτήσω και εγώ κάτι?Σε ένα τέτοιο module δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ρυθμιστή ήχου για αυξομειώνεις την ένταση?
> Υ.Γ:Ποτενσιόμετρο δεν είναι αυτό?



το κύκλωμα που έχεις είναι ήδη έτοιμο, το να κάνεις μικροεπεμβάσεις έιναι μεγάλος σαματάς νομίζω.
το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να αυξομειώνεις το σήμα εισόδου αν δεν κάνω λάθος  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Thanos10

Το κοστος ειναι πολυ μικρο υπολογισε τα φετ 1 ευρω το καθενα και 0,60 το TL071 τα υπολοιπα 1 ευρω δηλαδη ουτε 5ευρω τα υλικα.
Οσο για την ρυθμιση της εντασης βαζεις ενα ποντασιομετρο στην εισοδο 100κ και εισαι ενταξει.
Ο ενισχυτης μπορει να εχει πολυ μικρες διαστασεις.

----------


## fmj90

> ..Οσο για την ρυθμιση της εντασης βαζεις ενα ποντασιομετρο στην εισοδο 100κ και εισαι ενταξει..



για άλλο ενισχυτή μιλά, έχει link στο "τετοιο" (post #20)

----------


## ALAMAN

> Το κοστος ειναι πολυ μικρο υπολογισε τα φετ 1 ευρω το καθενα και 0,60 το TL071 τα υπολοιπα 1 ευρω δηλαδη ουτε 5ευρω τα υλικα.
> Οσο για την ρυθμιση της εντασης βαζεις ενα ποντασιομετρο στην εισοδο 100κ και εισαι ενταξει.
> Ο ενισχυτης μπορει να εχει πολυ μικρες διαστασεις.



Την 100κ που έχει στην είδοσο να την κάνω ποτενσιόμετρο ή να προσθέσω ένα ακόμα παράλληλα;
Απο θερμότητα πώς τα πάει; Θα χρειαστώ μεγάλη ψύκτρα;

----------


## Thanos10

Πριν το ποντασιομετρο βαλε εναν πυκνωτη 10μF την αντισταση 100κ μην την πειραξεις πολωνει τον τελεστικο.

----------


## Panoss

Ο τελεστικός είναι προενισχυτής;

----------


## ALAMAN

Δηλαδή κάπως έτσι;

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι ο τελεστικος ειναι το κυκλωμα του ενισχυτη.

----------


## Thanos10

Καλυτερα ετσι.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για να γίνει πιο 'πλήρες' το συγκεκριμένο θέμα παραθέτω και σχέδια/φωτογραφίες από την κατασκευή με το LM1875.

Ολα περιγράφονται στο datasheet του LM1875 εκτός του τροφοδοτικού. Χρησιμοποίησα μετασχηματιστή 2x15VAC/0.63A με γέφυρες ανόρθωσης 1Α και πυκνωτές 2x3300μF για κάθε πολικότητα. Λόγω του μικρού μετασχηματιστή (19VA) είχα ένα ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα 2x7W (σημειώστε ότι χρειάζεται μια βελτίωση λόγω έλλειψης mute που κάνει 'βουμ-ποπ' στο άναμμα/σβήσιμο). Δείτε και το LM1876 για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ σε συνδεσμολογία γέφυρας (έχει και mute pin).

Θεωρητικό και πλακέτα (από το datasheet) για STEREO τυπώνουμε 2 PCBs δίπλα-δίπλα.

 

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες της κατασκευής (κλικ για μεγαλύτερο):

 .  
c
. 

Κατά τη γνώμη μου ιδανικό κύκλωμα για ενεργά ηχεία, λ.χ. μια ξύλινη κατασκευή bass reflex ή transmission line με ένα 6x9" μεγάφωνο αυτοκινήτου. Αν προσθέσουμε ένα κύκλωμα mute και ένα έτοιμο ηχητικό RF-LINK έχουμε ένα φθηνό και ισχυρό 'remote' ηχείο.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ALAMAN

Πολύ καλή η κατασκευή!
Η ποιότητα ήχου πώς είναι;

Η ψήκτρα φαίνεται λίγο μεγάλη... ζεσταίνετε τόσο πολύ;

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα που ξανακοιτώ τον ενισχυτή του Θάνου παρατηρώ ότι η αντίσταση R12 είναι για ανάδραση, αν δεν κάνω λάθος...
Αν την αλλάζαμε σε ποτενσιόμετρο δεν θα πετυχαίναμε ρύθμιση έντασης ήχου στην έξοδο;

----------


## Thanos10

Οχι αυτο που θα πετυχεις ειναι αυξηση της παραμορφωσης τα υλικα ειναι υπολογισμενα για αυτην την ισχυ και παραμορφωση, αν δεις στον βροχο αναδρασης δεν υπαρχει πυκνωτης (στο πιν 2 του τελεστικου) που σημαινει καλυτερη σταθεροτητα και μικροτερη παραμορφωση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Από δευτέρα που θα αγοράσω τα υλικά θα κάνω ένα τεστ την ποιότητα στο ράστερ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Η ψήκτρα φαίνεται λίγο μεγάλη... ζεσταίνετε τόσο πολύ;



Πολύ καλή ποιότητα ήχου (υποκειμενικό) σχετικά με το κόστος και το απλό σχέδιο. Η ψήκτρα απλά υπήρχε δεν υπολογίστηκε (άρα κρύο). Η ζέστη αρχίζει όταν βάλεις μεγαλύτερη τάση για μεγαλύτερη ισχύ (+/- 30VDC = 25W).

Που είναι η περιοχή '-' (κάτω από το avatar σου); Οταν μοντάρεις τα FETs θέλεις να κάνεις συγκριτικές δοκιμές;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα φτιάξω πρώτα το κύκλωμα του Θάνου στο ράστερ να δώ και την ποιότητα πρώτα και μετά θα το φτιάξω σε πλακέτα!
Και μετά θα φτιάξω και το κύκλωμα του LM1875 ή το LM1876 που έχει και mute.

----------


## gf

Παιζει σιγουρα το κυκλωμα με το TL0 και τα fet?
Κατι απο ελεκτορ μου θυμιζει.

Ο τελεστικος μπορει να δεχτει +/- 18V αλλα τροφοδοτειται με 20 μεσω τως 1.3Κ.
Πιστευω οτι καλο θα ηταν να μπει περιορισμος (σταθεροποιηση) στα 18ΜΑΧ.
Στην αναδραση ισως θελει και κανενα πυκνωτακι.

----------


## GeorgeVita

... το θέμα 'τρέχει' παράλληλα και στο κύκλωμα με το LM1875 (post#31):
σε δοκιμές με σήμα stereo από CD player (line out) και έξοδο σε ηχεία 8Ω έχει μέσο ρεύμα +/- *450mA* σε τροφοδοσία +/-* 18VDC* και θερμοκρασία 38-40 C (με την ψήκτρα της φωτογραφίας).
Με +/- 25 VDC +/- 1200mA και αγγίζουμε τους 50 C
Ρεύμα ηρεμίας +/- 140 mA

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα mosfet θα αντέξουν 2 λεπτά χωρίς ψήκτρα για να κάνω μία δοκιμή;

----------


## Thanos10

Βαλε δυο μικρες ψυκτρες να κανεις τις δοκιμες σου μην τα καψεις.

----------


## thanos94

Μια ερωτηση ο ενισχυτης που ανεβασε ο thanos10 μπορει να δουλεψει με +-12?

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν βρήκα τα συγκεκριμένα mosfet και πήρα αντίστοιχα.
IRF9540 και IRF530
Μπορώ να βάλω αυτά;

----------


## Thanos10

Δοκιμασε κανουν το ζευγαρι ειναι βεβαια 9530 και 530.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόλις τον τελείωσα...
Για ενισχυτή με mosfet περίμενα κάτι καλύτερο σε ποιότητα!
Τον έφτιαξα σε ράστερ, έβαλα 2 διαφορετικά ηχεία, ένα 50W κι ένα 15W που είχα βγάλει από παλιά τηλεόραση!
Η ποιότητα και στα 2 ηχεία ήταν περίπου ίδια με την διαφορά ότι στο 50W είχε περισσότερο μπάσο.
Είσοδο έδωσα από έξοδο ακουστικών του laptop.
Αυτό που με χάλασε περισσότερο ήταν ο βόμβος που ακουγόταν.
Ίσως είναι από το τροφοδοτικό γιατί απ' ότι πρόσεξα είχε σταθερή ένταση.
Μετά από το 70% της έντασης περίπου άρχιζε η παραμόρφωση.
Έπαιξε περίπου 2 λεπτά, από θερμότητα ήταν πολύ καλός, τα τρανζίστορ δεν ζεστάθηκαν σχεδόν καθόλου.
Θα κάνω άλλη μία δοκιμή σε πλακέτα με καλύτερο τροφοδοτικό και ταυτόχρονα θα φτιάξω και τον άλλον με τον τελεστικό LM1875.
Για μία πρόχειρη κατασκευή σε ράστερ ή για μία κατασκευή με χαμηλό κόστος μπορώ να πω ότι αξίζει!
Τα τρανζίστορ τα βρήκα 1 ευρώ το ένα.

----------


## Thanos10

Προσεξε λιγο περισοτερο το τροφοδοτικο και αλλαξε πηγη βαλε καλυτερα μια συσκευη CD να παιξει.
Ο ενισχυτης παντος με τοσο λιγα υλικα παιζει πολυ καλα εγω τον ακουσα με τριων δρομων ηχεια,και το θεμα ειναι οτι δουλευει και δεν ταλαιπωρηθηκες να ψαχνεις τι φταιει, και βαλε αντιστασεις 1%.
Ο θορυβος παντος δεν ειναι απο τον ενισχυτη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Επόμενη δοκιμή σε πλακέτα!
Θα έχω και τους 2 ενισχυτές για να συγκρίνω.
Θα τυπώσω την πλακέτα σήμερα και αν προλάβω θα κολλήσω και τα υλικά.
Εγώ περισσότερο για το laptop τον ήθελα.
Από αύριο μάλλον θα τους έχω τελειώσει και τους 2.

----------


## Thanos10

Ο ενισχυτης σε σχεση χρηματος και αποδοσης ειναι καλος.

----------


## Thanos10

Kαι μην ξεχασεις να βαλεις να βαλεις σε καθε γραμμη τροφοδοσιας εναν πυκνωτη 1000μF στον ενισχυτη.

----------


## nassosxlvbros

Για ήχο από το laptop να σου προτείνω και τα:

TDA1554Q 15-20W/4Ω με απλή τροφοδοσία
TDA2050 20-30W 8/4Ω αντίστοιχα συμμετρική ή και απλή    :Wink: 

το 1554 το έχω δοκιμάσει σε κατασκευή 5,1 χαμηλού κόστους (home cinema από PC ) και έμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος και από απόδοση αλλά και από κόστος...και μάλιστα μπορείς να κάνεις με 2 1554 2 ηχεία με ξεχωριστό ενισχυτή μπάσσων πρίμων για ακόμα καλύτερη απόδοση... :Wink:

----------


## ALAMAN

Το TDA1554Q ακούγεται καλή λύση!
Μπορεί να χωριστεί ως ενισχυτής για μπάσα και πρίμα;
Πώς γίνεται αυτό;
Καλό ακούγεται αλλά θα πρέπει να έχω 2 ηχεία αντίστοιχης συχνότητας για κάθε κανάλι! Εδώ καταλήγουμε σε studio!  :Tongue2: 
Προς το παρόν θα κάνω τους άλλους 2 ενισχυτές σε πλακέτα και μετά βλέπουμε.
Για το TDA2050 με μία αναζήτηση στο forum δεν βρήκα καλά σχόλια  :Unsure: 
Βασικά τον ενισχυτή που έφτιαξα με τα mosfet τον σύγκρινα λίγο με αυτόν:
http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=44219
ο οποίος είχε καταπληκτικό ήχο αλλά πάρα πολύ χαμηλή απόδοση (γύρω στο 7% αν θυμάμαι καλά) και πολύ θερμότητα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόλις θυμήθηκα ότι από την τηλεόραση που ξήλωσα τα ηχεία (15W/8Ω) κράτησα και το ολοκληρωμένο του ενισχυτή. το TDA2616
Στο datasheet λέει Hi-Fi audio 2x12W με mute.
Αξίζει να το δοκιμάσω;

----------


## Thanos10

Ολοι οι ενισχυτες αυτου του ειδους με IC ζεστενονται παρα πολυ και θελουν πολυ μεγαλα ψυγεια.
Πες μας περισοτερα, εντυπωσεις για τον ενισχυτη απο δυναμη, ποιοτητα.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Ολοι οι ενισχυτες αυτου του ειδους με IC ζεστενονται παρα πολυ και θελουν πολυ μεγαλα ψυγεια.
> *Πες μας περισοτερα, εντυπωσεις για τον ενισχυτη απο δυναμη, ποιοτητα.*



Για ποιόν ενισχυτή λες; Γιαυτόν με τα mosfet που έφτιαξα σήμερα;

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι Γιωργο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Από δύναμη μπορώ να πω ότι ήταν καλός αν και εγώ περισσότερο θα τον δουλεύω χαμηλά γιαυτό θέλω να δώσω περισσότερο τόνο στην ποιότητα!
Έπαιζε λίγο δυνατότερα από τα ηχεία του laptop αλλά πολύ πιο ποιοτικά.
Η θερμότητά του δεν ήταν μεγάλη. Ίσως επειδή έβαλα 2 ξεχωριστές ψύκτρες και αρκετά μεγάλες!! Τις βρήκα και τις βίδωσα στα γρήγορα για δοκιμή. Αλλά και πάλι το πλαστικό κέλυφος των mosfet δεν ζεστάθηκε καθόλου.
Το θέμα είναι ότι ο προηγούμενος ενισχυτής 5W με FET που είχα φτιάξει δεν παραμόρφωνε σε τέρμα ένταση. Μήπως παίζει ρόλο ο μετασχηματιστής που δεν δίνει πολύ ρεύμα;
Γενικά ένα 7/10 πιστεύω ότι το παίρνει!  :Tongue:

----------


## Thanos10

Το τροφοδοτικο που τροφοδοτισες τον ενισχυτη τι ηταν αμπερ, βολτ.

----------


## moutoulos

> ... Μήπως παίζει ρόλο ο μετασχηματιστής που δεν δίνει πολύ ρεύμα;



Αν τον δοκίμασες με "έλλειψη" ρεύματος, εννοείται οτι παραμορφώνει, απλά "ψαλιδίζει".

----------


## ALAMAN

Μετασχηματιστής 2x15V 2A
Για τροφοδοτικό είχα μια πλακέτα στον ίδιο μετασχηματιστή οπού έπαιρνα 2x12V με σταθεροποιητές και απλά πήρα τάση πριν από τους σταθεροποιητές.
Δεν τους έβγαλα καν. Δηλαδή +-20V περίπου ασταθεροποίητα.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Αν τον δοκίμασες με "έλλειψη" ρεύματος, εννοείται οτι παραμορφώνει, απλά "ψαλιδίζει".



Σωστός!  :Wink: 
Τον ψαλιδισμό τον είχα ξεχάσει τελείως!!!  :Blush: 
Θα κάνω ένα τεστ και με μεγαλύτερο μετασχηματιστή (σε ρεύμα).  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Διαβασες για τους πυκνωτες που σου ειπα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι το είδα...
Όταν λες σε κάθε γραμμή τροφοδοσίας εννοείς όπως μπαίνουν και οι πυκνωτές εξομάλυνσης σε τροφοδοτικά;

----------


## Thanos10

Θα τους βαλεις στο τυπωμενο του ενισχυτη που θα κανεις,αλλοι αυτοι που θα εχει το τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι κατάλαβα!
Αύριο το πρωί μάλλον θα έχω έτοιμη την πλακέτα!
Θα ψάξω καλύτερα και για τα mosfet.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έτοιμο και το τυπωμένο!

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο ωραιο το τυπωμενο θα το φιαξεις σημερα?

----------


## KOKAR

ALAMAN για πες μας πως ρύθμισες το τριμερ στον ενισχυτή του ΘΑΝΟΥ ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Το τυπωμένο θα το φτιάξω σήμερα.
Θα σχεδιάσω και το τυπωμένο του LM1875 και θα τυπώσω και ένα τροφοδοτικό.
Θα τα βγάλω όλα μαζί.

Το τρίμερ του ενισχυτή δεν το πείραξα καθόλου. το είχα βάλει στη μέση.

----------


## Thanos10

Ο ενισχυτης δεν θα δουλεψει σωστα αν δεν ρυθμισης το τριμμερ για να ειναι το ρευμα ηρεμιας 50mA γιαυτο ειπες οτι στο 70% της εντασης αρχισε η παραμορφωση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Έτοιμο και το LM1875.  :Biggrin:

----------


## FILMAN

> Έτοιμο και το LM1875.



Πρόσεξε διότι την πολικότητα του ηλ/κού στο κέντρο της πλακέτας την έχεις σχεδιάσει λάθος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι σωστά!
Ευχαριστώ που το πρόσεξες!
Τσέκαρα και τον ενισχυτή με τα mosfet, δεν έχει σχεδιαστικό λάθος!
Θα τσεκάρω και αυτόν και θα τυπώσω τις πλακέτες.

----------


## ALAMAN

Μόλις τελείωσα τον ενισχυτή 20W με τα mosfet.
Έβαλα ένα ζευγάρι IRF530 IRF9530 ρύθμισα το ρεύμα στα 50mA μετρώντας από την θετική γραμμή τροφοδοσίας.
Ο βόμβος δεν υπάρχει πλέον, ίσως επειδή ήταν στο ράστερ πριν.
Η ποιότητα του εξαιρετική! Αν και το ηχείο είναι περισσότερο για μεσαίες συχνότητες έπαιξε με άριστη ποιότητα και απόδοση.
Η παραμόρφωση μίκραινε σε μεγάλο βαθμό!
Τα τρανζίστορ αν και συνδεδεμένα σε διαφορετικές ψύκτρες (για πρόχειρη δοκιμή) δεν βγάζουν καθόλου θερμότητα, σαν να μην λειτουργούν!
Θα κάνω κι άλλες δοκιμές με ένα ακόμα ηχείο αυτοκινήτου που έχω.
Με κόστος υλικών περίπου 5 ευρώ το τελικό συμπέρασμα είναι... 9/10  :Thumbup: 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια!

Τον ενισχυτή με το LM1875 δεν τον συναρμολόγησα...

----------


## ALAMAN

Τώρα έχω 2 ξεχωριστές ψύκτρες...
Αύριο θα κολλήσω τα τρανζίστορ στην πλακέτα και θα τα βάλω και τα 2 σε μία (κοινή) ψύκτρα. Υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν θα έχουν ηλεκτρική αγωγιμότητα μεταξύ τους;

----------


## Thanos10

Ειδες τελικα οτι ειναι καλο κομματι ο ενισχυτης. 
Οσο για το 1875 ο ενισχυτης με τα φετ ειναι μακραν καλυτερος δοκιμασε και πες εντυπωσεις.

----------


## Thanos10

Ναι βαλε μικα (σιλικονης) και μονωση.

----------


## ALAMAN

Περίπου πόσα db ηχεία μπορώ να βάλω σ' αυτόν τον ενισχυτή;

----------


## Phatt

> Περίπου πόσα db ηχεία μπορώ να βάλω σ' αυτόν τον ενισχυτή;



Θα σου ελεγα οσα θες αλλα μηπως κατι αλλο θελεις να μας πεις που δεν το καταλαβαινω απο την ερωτηση;

----------


## ALAMAN

Θέλω να πω συνήθως στους ενισχυτές αυτής της τάξης ισχύος 20W πόσα db ηχεία συνίσταται να βάλεις για επιθυμητή ένταση ήχου;
Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν γνωρίζω πόσα db είναι το ηχείο που δοκίμασα...
Τα db έχουν καμία σχέση στην ποιότητα και στην αντοχή;
Δηλαδή 2 διαφορετικά ηχεία σε db (ίδια σε ισχύ) απλά θα παίζει το ένα δυνατότερα με την ίδια χροιά ήχου χωρίς να καταστραφεί;

Επίσης βρήκα και ένα μεγάλο ηχείο, μάλλον από μεγάλο ενισχυτή και δεν ακουγόταν σχεδόν καθόλου.
Έπαιζε καθαρά αλλά πάρα πολύ σιγά.

----------


## Phatt

Οσο ποιο πολλα τα db τοση περισοτερη "ενταση" στο αυτι πρακτικα, χωρις να χαλασει τιποτε.
Τα W ειναι απλα ενδειξη μηχανικης αντοχης του μεγαφωνου.
Εμπειρικα, με 20W σε 96db ηχεια ξεκουφαινεσαι.
Εγω στο σπιτι αυτην την στιγμη παιζω με 15W ενισχυτη και ηχεια 400W max @ 92db και σπανια τον παω πανω απο την μεση.
Παρε εδω και εναν υπολογιστη να κανεις καποιους υπολογισμους, χοντρικα 100db SPL και πανω στο 1 μετρο εαν παρεις εισαι ο καλυτερος.

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/splcalculator.html

----------


## ALAMAN

Γνωρίζεις στο περίπου σε τί τιμή κυμαίνετε ένα τέτοιο ηχείο; 96db / >20W

----------


## fmj90

μια ματιά που έριξα σε sites, δεν έχω δει ηχείο τόσο λίγων watt με τέτοια ευαισθησία..
τα 95+db τα βλέπω σε ηχεία άνω των 180W.. :/
στο κάτω κάτω, ποιός ο λόγος να είναι 20W τα ηχεία..?
πάντως κάτι μου λέει πως θα περνάνε τα 150€ το ζευγάρι, λόγω της ευαισθησίας, χωρίς &#180;ομως να είμαι και σίγουρος  :Smile:  σημαντικό κριτήριο είναι και η απόκριση των Hertz πάντως

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν είπα να είναι 20W. Μεγαλύτερα από 20W.
Ας είναι 50 ή 100.
Θα ρωτήσω σε κανένα μαγαζί μήπως και βρω κανένα φθηνό!
Σε μερικά sites που είδα οι τιμές ξεφεύγουν...

----------


## Phatt

Γιωργο θα σε στεναχωρισω, ηχεια με ευαισθησια πανω απο 87-88db παιρνουν την ανηφορα στην τιμη...Σιγουρα παιζει ρολο και η αποκριση των Hz αν και δεν νομιζω οτι κατι σε μεγαλες τιμες db θα ειναι ασχημο και σε αυτον τον τομεα...Δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισως βρεις κατι σχετικα λογικο σε τιμη εαν κοιταξεις την κατιγορια των studio monitor και οχι του hi-fi/end...Για να ριξω και γω μια ματια στα συνηθη υποπτα μαγαζια...

----------


## KOKAR

δες τα Fostex...96db 30w Full range

http://www.fostexinternational.com/d...df/FE206En.pdf

και το κουτί που μπορείς να τα βάλεις

http://www.fostexinternational.com/d...6e_enclrev.pdf

υ.γ
προσοχή με τον ενισχυτή γιατί δεν εχει πάνω του καμιά προστασία.

----------


## Phatt

Κωστα στα 150ε που εχει ο φιλος μας budget δεν παιρνει ουτε τα μεγαφωνα...

Επισης το ανωτερο σε db που βρηκα ηταν κατι Behringer 89db στα 159ε απο thomann.de χωρις μεταφορικα...Εκτος και αν παρεις αμπαριζα τα μεταχειρισμενα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Κατά τη γνώμη μου ιδανικό κύκλωμα για ενεργά ηχεία, λ.χ. *μια ξύλινη κατασκευή bass reflex ή transmission line με ένα 6x9" μεγάφωνο αυτοκινήτου.* Αν προσθέσουμε ένα κύκλωμα mute και ένα έτοιμο ηχητικό RF-LINK έχουμε ένα φθηνό και ισχυρό 'remote' ηχείο.



Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το παραπάνω;
Τα μεγάφωνα για αυτοκίνητα (λόγω ανταγωνισμού) κοστίζουν €50-100 (ζεύγος) είναι 'full range' λόγω 2/3/4 δρόμων, τα βρίσκεις παντού, και έχουν ευαισθησία 90-93db SPL (1W, 1m), οδηγούνται έως 80WRMS (λένε 300-400W max...). Πρέπει βέβαια να αποδεχθούμε την 'καταναλωτική ποιότητά' τους (δεν είναι HiEnd).
Καμπίνα μια απλοποιημένη 'Back Loaded Horn' του KOKAR's link.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Phatt

Ποσο FR μπορει να ειναι ενα μεγαφωνο αυτοκινητου; 
Ειναι επειδη ειναι ο κωνος του σωστος, η απλα επειδη εχει κανα 2 ομοαξονικα tweeter;
Μπορουμε να πουμε οτι θα δουλεψει σωστα με μια τετοια καμπινα(απο αποψης υπολογισμων και μονο);
Και εχουμε θεμα με τις καμπινες...Δε ξερουμε εαν ο φιλος μπορει να βαλει προσωπικη εργασια η οχι...Μακαρι να μπορει, γιατι αλλιως παλι ξεφευγουμε στην τιμη.

Η καλυτερη λυση για μενα ειναι ενα ζευγαρακι καλα μεταχειρισμενα, βιβλιοθηκης, εστω και παλια.Θα κανεις δουλεια και χωρις φασαριες...

----------


## ALAMAN

Είναι πολύ ακριβά αυτά τα ηχεία!
Εγώ τον ενισχυτή τον έφτιαξα για να τον έχω στο laptop να παίζει με ποιότητα και όχι να ακούω παράσιτα από τα ψεύτικα "ηχεία" που έχει  :Tongue2: 
Θα πάω να πάρω 2 μικρά ηχεία full range με 10-20 ευρώ. Ίσως κάνω και καμιά ξύλινη καμπίνα!  :Tongue: 




> ...
> υ.γ
> προσοχή με τον ενισχυτή γιατί δεν εχει πάνω του καμιά προστασία.



Τί μπορεί να συμβεί απ' αυτό;  :Unsure: 

Αντί για 1 ηχείο 8Ω, βάλουμε 2 ηχεία 4Ω σε σειρά, ανά κανάλι, (έστω ότι και τα 3 υποτιθέμενα ηχεία έχουν ίδια ευαισθησία) δεν θα έχουμε καλύτερο ηχητικό αποτέλεσμα; Και ίσως λίγο δυνατότερο ήχο;

----------


## ALAMAN

Έφτιαξα και τον άλλον με το LM1875.
Έχει λίγο περισσότερη ένταση, αλλά ο ενισχυτής με τα mosfet έχει πιο καθαρό ήχο.

Τώρα σκέφτομαι να βάλω και ένα μικρο equalizer 3 περιοχών (μπάσο, μεσαία, πρίμα). Υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο;
Αυτά τα κυκλώματα κάνουν και προενίσχυση;

Πολύ καλοί και οι 2 ενισχυτές! Θα κρατήσω τον ενισχυτή με τα mosfet όμως...

Έχει κανείς μήπως τη συλλογή "κυκλώματα ήχου" του ελέκτορ;

----------


## ALAMAN

Τί λέτε γιαυτό;
http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/3_band_eq.htm

----------


## grglaz

> Έφτιαξα και τον άλλον με το LM1875.
> 
> Τώρα σκέφτομαι να βάλω και ένα μικρο equalizer 3 περιοχών (μπάσο,  μεσαία, πρίμα). Υπάρχει κανένα σχέδιο;
> Αυτά τα κυκλώματα κάνουν και προενίσχυση;



σαφως,στο χερι ειναι αν θα κανεις ενισχυση η οχι(κερδος 1)...





> Τί λέτε γιαυτό;
> http://users.otenet.gr/~ATHSAM/3_band_eq.htm



Σ αυτο το κυκλωμα καπου λεει ...
"Η ενίσχυση /αποκοπή μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί         στην περιοχή των ± 18 dB/Oct."
Ε λοιπον οσες φορες και αν διαβασα την συγκεκριμενη προταση δεν εβγαλα νοημα....

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο αν εχεις κανα ΝΕ5534 κανε μια δοκιμη μηπως εχεις ακομη  καλυτερα αποτελεσματα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Θα το δοκιμάσω!
Έφτιαξα και την 2η πλακέτα για το 2ο κανάλι.
Μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό.
Μάλλον την άλλη βδομάδα θα έχω τελειώσει και το μοντάρισμα στο κουτί!  :Biggrin:

----------


## Thanos10

Τελικα εισαι ευχαριστημενος.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι είναι πολύ καλό το σχέδιο!
Ήταν ακριβώς αυτό που έψαχνα.

Και αργότερα ίσως κάνω και κάτι μεγαλύτερο σε watt  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Οταν θα εισαι ετοιμος πες μας.

----------


## Thanos10

Eνα μικρο κυκλωμα για καθυστερηση συνδεσεις ηχειων και προστασια απο dc για τον ενισχυτη.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν λες προστασία απο DC, ενοείς την συνεχή τάση που βγαίνει απο την έξοδο των ηχείων στο άνοιγμα του ενισχυτή;

----------


## tasos32

> Όταν λες προστασία απο DC, ενοείς την συνεχή τάση που βγαίνει απο την έξοδο των ηχείων στο άνοιγμα του ενισχυτή;



ενοουμε την ταση που παρουσιαζετε στην εξοδο του ενισχυτη, οταν καουν τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου!

----------


## ALAMAN

Η R5 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη ή σχεδιαστικό λάθος;
Επίσης να φανταστώ οτι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι μF και όχι mF, σωστά;

----------


## Thanos10

Το κυκλωμα παρεχει καθυστερηση συνδεσεις των ηχειων για αποφυγη των ηχων κατα την ενκινηση του ενισχυτη.
Και προστασια απο συνεχει ταση στην εξοδο του ενισχυτου για ναμην καψεις τα ηχεια σου.

----------


## Thanos10

> Η R5 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη ή σχεδιαστικό λάθος;
> Επίσης να φανταστώ οτι οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι μF και όχι mF, σωστά;



 Γιωργο μF ειναι απλα δεν το γυρισα Ελληνικα Αγλλικα.
Η R5 υπαρχει.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ο ενισχυτής τί αντίσταση εισόδου έχει;

----------


## Thanos10

> Ο ενισχυτής τί αντίσταση εισόδου έχει;



100Κ ειναι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Η έξοδος Line out νομίζω είναι 20kΩ (αν δεν κάνω λάθος)!
Αυτό σημαίνει οτι δεν θα υπάρχει καλή προσαρμογή;

----------


## ALAMAN

Ψάχνοντας στα τεύχη του ελέκτορ βρήκα ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο με έναν
"Μετατροπέα για ήχο απο λυχνίες". Είναι μια βαθμίδα με ενίσχυση 1 που προσφέρει τη χροιά της λυχνίας.
Η ερώτηση είναι, αξίζει να το προσθέσω στον ενισχυτή με mosfet που έφτιαξα;
Δηλάδή θα υπάρξει ακουστική διαφορά;

Το άρθρο.

----------


## Thanos10

Γιωργο ενισχυτες με φετ εχουν τον ηχο  των λυχνιων.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι το έχω ακούσει αυτό. Ο συγκεκριμένος με τα mosfet 20W είχε σχεδόν ίδιο ήχο με έναν άλλον που είχα κατασκευάσει απο ελέκτορ που όπως έλεγε είχε ήχο λυχνιων.
Απλά αν εξαιρέσεις την λυχνία το κόστος κατασκευής είναι πολύ μικρό και σκεύτηκα οτι αν είναι να πάρω καλύτερα χαρακτηριστηκά στον ήχο να το δοκίμαζα.  :Wink:

----------


## Thanos10

Δηλαδη θες να βαλεις προενισχυτη?

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι, μια σκέψη έκανα, γιαυτό ρώτησα άμα θα είχα ακουστική διαφορά!

----------


## Thanos10

Δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχεις διαφορα.

----------


## Phatt

> Γιωργο ενισχυτες με φετ εχουν τον ηχο  των λυχνιων.



Τι ακριβως εννοεις εδω Θανο;

----------


## ALAMAN

Τα 20W του ενισχυτή με τα mosfet είναι RMS;

Πήρα και μίκα για μόνωση των τρανζίστορ.
Αυτό το διάφανο πλαστικό κάνει δουλειά; Γιατί νομίζω ότι το γκρι το εύκαμπτο που είναι σαν σιλικόνη είναι καλύτερο...  :Unsure:

----------


## ALAMAN

Έτοιμο και το 2ο κανάλι!
Τα βίδωσα στην ψύκτρα και τώρα μένουν οι συνδέσεις!
Με μια πρόχειρη σύνδεση όλα δουλεύουν άψογα!

----------


## tasosmos

Ουσιαστικα το διαφανο που λες ειναι η μικα, το αλλο εκ παραδρομης λεγεται μικα οπως κ τα off road τα λενε τζιπ.

Το γκρι ειναι οντως σιλικονουχο υλικο και εχει καλυτερη αποδοση απο την μικα αν το βαλεις χωρις θερμοαγωγιμη αλοιφη.

Η μικα με θερμοαγωγιμη ειναι ισως κ λιγο καλυτερη κι εχει μεγαλυτερη διηλεκτρικη σταθερα απο το σιλικονουχο αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν βγάζω το καρφί απ το λάπτοπ ο ενισχυτής βγάζει ένα μεγάλο σπαστικό ήχο-θόρυβο.

----------


## Thanos10

> Ξέχασα να αναφέρω ότι όταν βγάζω το καρφί απ το λάπτοπ ο ενισχυτής βγάζει ένα μεγάλο σπαστικό ήχο-θόρυβο.



 Λογικο ειναι θα κλεινεις τον ενισχυτη πρωτα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Ένας παρόμοιος ενισχυτής (με mosfet) στο εμπόριο πόσο κοστίζει;

----------


## pol465

Χαιρετώ την παρέα.
Σχετικά με τα ηχεία που ψάχνει ο φίλος, έχω να προτείνω ένα ζευγάρι KODA AV965S τα οποία έχω στο pc μου. 
Τα έχω αρκετά χρόνια και δεν γνωρίζω αν βγαίνει ακόμα το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο.
Το συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα διότι βγάζουν πολύ καλό ήχο.
Τα woofer τους είναι 8 ιντσα 80 watt και είναι 2 δρόμων.
Η ευαισθησία τους είναι 87 db.
Μάλιστα η τιμή τους ήταν αρκετά χαμηλή της τάξης των 65 - 75 ευρώ
Τα οδηγώ με ένα ενισχυτή που είχα κατασκευάσει το 1995 για να έχω μόνιτορ σε κάποιο καλοκαιρινό κλάμπ που εργαζόμουν.
Ο ενισχυτής είναι με 2 TDA 2030 σε διάταξη γέφυρας για κάθε κανάλι και η τροφοδοσία του (αν θυμάμαι καλά είναι 22 Volt).
Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι είμαι ευχαριστημένος από την ποιότητα του ενισχυτή, απλά είναι καλή και έχει ισχύ.
Θα προχωρήσω κι εγώ σε μια κατασκευή ενισχυτή, ψάχνω κάποιο καλό σχέδιο με mosfet, συμμετρικής τροφοδοσίας. Ίσως να φτιάξω τον ενισχυτή που αναφέρετε στο ποστ. Προς το παρόν δεν βιάζομαι.
Είμαι καινούριος στο φόρουμ και θα παρακολουθώ την εξέλιξη της συζητήσεως. Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα.
Καλή επιτυχία στις κατασκευές σας.

----------


## Thanos10

> Τα 20W του ενισχυτή με τα mosfet είναι RMS;
> 
> Πήρα και μίκα για μόνωση των τρανζίστορ.
> Αυτό το διάφανο πλαστικό κάνει δουλειά; Γιατί νομίζω ότι το γκρι το εύκαμπτο που είναι σαν σιλικόνη είναι καλύτερο...



 Ναι RMS ειναι.

----------


## Thanos10

> Έτοιμο και το 2ο κανάλι!
> Τα βίδωσα στην ψύκτρα και τώρα μένουν οι συνδέσεις!
> Με μια πρόχειρη σύνδεση όλα δουλεύουν άψογα!



 Τωρα σιγουρα εχεις καλυτερη ηχειτικη εικονα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε η ποιότητα του ενισχυτή των 20W με τα mosfet είναι πάρα πολύ καλή ακόμα και σε σχέση με το LM1875 που συζητήθηκε σε αυτό το θέμα.
Η ισχύ του είναι υπερ-αρκετή για να "γεμίσει" ένα δωμάτιο.
Αύριο θα κάνω και μια δοκιμή σε εξωτερικό χώρο.
Αυτή τη στιγμή έχω συνδέσει στον ενισχυτή 2 ηχεία 4Ω 20W που "ξύλωσα" απο ένα home cinema. Τα ηχεία είναι χάρτινα οπότε δεν έχουν και τόσο καλή ποιότητα... σε σχέση με το αυτοκινήτου που είχα δοκιμάσει! Έχουν μια μικρή έλλειψη στο μπάσο και δίνουν περισσότερο έμφαση στις μεσαίες.
Κατά τ' άλλα είναι για home cinema αλλά τέλος πάντων...  :Glare: 
Την ευαισθησία δεν την γράφει κάπου, ούτε στο manual του home cinema.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το NE5534 έχει καμιά διαφορά στα pins με το TL071;
Γιατί όταν βάζω το NE5534 το ενισχυτής μουγκρίζει...  :Confused1: 
Στο datasheet όμως δεν δείχνει να έχει κάποια διαφορά...

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, δεν έχει. Ίσως είναι προβληματικό το συγκεκριμένο κομμάτι.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όχι. Και τα 2 κανάλια το ίδιο κάνουν.
Μήπως είναι CMOS και τα έκαψα;

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να μου δείξεις το σχηματικό;

----------


## Thanos10

Αν δεν δουλεψε βαλε παλι το TL071 ισως θελει και καποιες αλλαγες στα υλικα αστο οπως ειναι αφου σου δουλευει σωστα.

----------


## ALAMAN

Το ρεύμα ηρεμίας πόση ανοχή μπορεί να έχει;

----------


## gf

> Αν δεν δουλεψε βαλε παλι το TL071 ισως θελει και καποιες αλλαγες στα υλικα αστο οπως ειναι αφου σου δουλευει σωστα.



Οι αντιστασεις τροφοδοσιας θελουν αλλαγη καθως το ρευμα ηρεμιας του 5534 ειναι υπερδιπλασιο του 071.

----------


## Panoss

Παιδιά, μπορεί κάποιος να εξηγήσει πως λειτουργεί ο ενισχυτής με το TL071 και τα mosfet; Ξεκινώντας απο τις dc τάσεις;

----------


## KOKAR

ρεύμα ηρεμίας στο 5532 ??

----------


## gf

Γιατι σου φαινεται παραξενο?
Δες το Icc στα datasheets.

http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/ne5534a.pdf
http://focus.ti.com/lit/ds/symlink/tl071.pdf

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας,
μια σημείωση (χωρίς να έχω εμπειρίες από ενισχυτές discrete):

Ενώ το κύκλωμα δείχνει τροφοδοσία +/- 20VDC, το TL071 έχει absolute maximum  +/- 18VDC, αλλά τροφοδοτείται μέσω των αντιστάσεων R5, R6 (1k3). Κατά τη λειτουργία του ενισχυτή, ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που θα ρέει αυτές τις αντιστάσεις θα μεταβάλλεται και η τάση τροφοδοσίας (το ρεύμα διακλαδίζεται και προς άλλα σημεία του κυκλώματος). Αν αυτό είναι 'μέρος της σχεδίασης' τότε Ο.Κ. αλλιώς ίσως πρέπει να ελεγχθεί ή να μειωθεί η τάση τροφοδοσίας σε μέγιστο +/-18VDC.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση κοιτάξτε λίγο και το datasheet του πολύ σύγχρονου και ποιοτικού LME49710. Σε μελλοντικές δοκιμές ίσως αξίζει τον κόπο. Παράλληλα στο datasheet έχει και κύκλωμα προενισχυτή με καμπύλη RIAA υψηλής ποιότητας.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## FILMAN

Η οδήγηση του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος γίνεται από την πτώση τάσης πάνω στις αντιστάσεις που βρίσκονται σε σειρά με την τροφοδοσία του τελεστικού... Κατά συνέπεια, το ρεύμα τροφοδοσίας του τελεστικού επηρεάζει την τιμή αυτών των αντιστάσεων... Άρα δεν αρκεί απλώς η αλλαγή του TL071 με το ΝΕ5534, πρέπει να τροποποιηθεί και η τιμή των εν λόγω αντιστάσεων... Πολύ σωστός ο gf...

----------


## ALAMAN

Βρήκα ένα μεγάλο ηχείο, με τα χαρακτηριστηκά που φαίνοντε στην εικόνα.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως το 95+-2 db. Τί είναι το +-2;
Αυτά κάνουν για τον ενισχυτή mosfet 2x20W;
*EDIT:* Τώρα πρόσεξα το +*-* μάλλον είναι ανοχή.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Γιώργο,
τα ηχεία αυτά πρέπει να είναι εντάξει για τον ενισχυτή σου. Είναι και αρκετά ευαίσθητα όπως λένε (95dB). Το +/-2 αφορά την απόκριση συχνοτήτων του ηχείου. Η καμπύλη ευαισθησίας σε σχέση με τη συχνότητα λειτουργίας είναι εντός των ορίων 93dB και 97dB.

Οπως λέγαμε και στο http://hlektronika.gr/forum/showpost...62&postcount=5 μπορείς να πετύχεις 102dB SPL με 20Wrms από τα 2 ηχεία σε απόσταση 3 μέτρων.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## maouna

να ειχε η KODA τοσο καλα ηχεία καλα θα τανε...

----------


## ALAMAN

> να ειχε η KODA τοσο καλα ηχεία καλα θα τανε...



Μια δοκιμή θα μας πείσει...  :Tongue:

----------


## grglaz

Γιωργο κανα αλλο ηχειο δεν εχεις?η εστω να δανειστεις απο καπου κανα πιο καταλληλο για το τεστ σου?
ηχειο PA των 360W χαμηλης ποιοτητας δεν σου κανει...

----------


## ALAMAN

> Γιωργο κανα αλλο ηχειο δεν εχεις?η εστω να δανειστεις απο καπου κανα πιο καταλληλο για το τεστ σου?
> ηχειο PA των 360W χαμηλης ποιοτητας δεν σου κανει...



Και το KODA δανικό είναι για δοκιμή.
Προς το παρόν σε τέτοια ευαισθησία μόνο αυτό υπάρχει.

----------


## grglaz

Τι να την κανεις τοση ευαισθησια βρε George,το ηχειο αυτο εχει κατασκευαστει για public address εφαρμογες,ποιοτικα ειναι οτι να ναι,εχει σχεδιαστει απλα για να αντεχει...(ισχυς,ωρες λειτουργιας)

βρες ενα μικροτερο hi-fi να κανεις την δουλεια σου...

----------


## ALAMAN

Σε τί χαρακτηριστηκά περίπου να ψάξω;
Για να ξέρω πόσο κοντά σε hi-fi είμαι.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ωπ!
Τώρα το  είδα και εγώ. Για δοκιμή ΟΚ για αγορά όχι.

----------


## grglaz

20 βατακια ειπαμε οτι βγαζει ο ενισχυτης?
βρες ενα των 50w το πολυ 100w με ευαισθησια 88-90db....καπου εκει,πιο πολυ σε ενδιαφερει να ειναι τυπου-ποιοτητας hi-fi και οχι PA,εννοειται οτι ακομα καλυτερα αν βρεις κανα hi-end μικρης ισχυος....

----------


## KOKAR

για δες τα *fostex*, 96db είναι και είναι full range ....

http://www.fostexinternational.com/d...df/FE206En.pdf

και εδώ δίνουν τα σχέδια για τα μοντέλα τους....

http://www.fostexinternational.com/d...ec_enc_1.shtml

----------


## ALAMAN

KOKAR ωραίο το ηχείο αλλά με μια αναζήτηση στο internet είδα οτι η τιμή ξεφεύγει λίγο...

----------


## ALAMAN

Αν βάλω 2 ίδια μεγάφωνα (ίδια watt/db) 4Ω συνδεδεμένα σε σειρά ανα κανάλι, δεν θα έχω μεγαλύτερη ηχητική πίεση;

----------


## grglaz

αν ο ενισχυτης σου βγαζει 20W/8Ohm με δυο 4ωμα σε σειρα το μονο που θα καταφερεις ειναι να μοιρασεις την ισχυ σε 2 μεγαφωνα(10W ανα μεγαφωνο)....

----------


## KOKAR

> KOKAR ωραίο το ηχείο αλλά με μια αναζήτηση στο internet είδα οτι η τιμή ξεφεύγει λίγο...



  είμαι σίγουρος ότι δεν υπολόγισες ότι *δεν θέλεις MID & tweeter & crossover* !!!!

----------


## ALAMAN

KOKAR το συγκεκριμένο που ανέφερες πριν πόσο κοστίζει;

----------


## KOKAR

εδώ το έχει 109 ευρώ το κομμάτι

http://www.hifisound.de/oxid/oxid.ph...77/tpl//lang/1

----------


## ALAMAN

Χρησιμοποιώ τον ενισχυτή που έφτιαξα πάνω από ένα μήνα.
Έχω βάλει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο (διπλό) 100K λογαριθμικό σε συνδεσμολογία διαιρέτη τάσης. Μεταξύ του ποτενσιόμετρου και του ενισχυτή έναν πυκνωτή 10μF.
Σήμερα παρατήρησα ότι τα ηχεία βγάζουν ένα μικρό θόρυβο σε υψηλή συχνότητα το οποίο ακούγεται σπαστικό στο αφτί. Ο θόρυβος καθώς γυρνάω το ποτενσιόμετρο, ώστε να δυναμώσει ο ήχος, δυναμώνει. Στο τέρμα του ποτενσιόμετρου κόβεται τελείως. Το ίδιο και τέρμα χαμηλά.
Δηλαδή *μόνο* στις 2 ακριανές θέσεις του ποτενσιόμετρου *δεν* υπάρχει θόρυβος.
Ο θόρυβος είναι ο ίδιος με αυτόν που ακούγεται όταν πιάνεις το καρφί του ήχου με γυμνά χέρια όταν δεν παίρνει είσοδο.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι ο θόρυβος αυτός ακούγεται πάλι (πολύ πιο σιγά) και όταν παίρνει είσοδο ο ενισχυτής. Εκτός αν ο δρομέας βρίσκεται σε μια από τις 2 ακριανές θέσεις.
Έχει κανείς ιδέα τί μπορεί να φταίει;
Απ' ότι θυμάμαι δεν το έκανε αυτό πριν. Εκτός αν δεν το είχα παρατηρήσει.

----------


## johnis

Χμμμ!! Ανοιξε το ποτενσιόμετρο σου και καθάριστω με μια μπατονέτα για τα αυτιά και λίγο καθαρό οινόπνευμα.Ανοιγωντάς το θα δείς κάτι μαύρους διαδρόμους και την κινόμενη ακίδα αυτού, καθαρισέτα και είσαι εντάξει :Biggrin: 

Υπάρχουν και σπρευ για αυτήν την δουλεία αλλα.......

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι αλλά το ποτενσιόμετρο το είχα βάλει πριν μια βδομάδα...
Τί μπορεί να έχει πάθει σε μια βδομάδα;

----------


## FILMAN

Αντικατάστησε το ποτενσιόμετρο με ένα 10Κ.

----------


## Thanos10

Για ποιον ενισχυτη μιλας αυτον με τα φετ?

----------


## ALAMAN

Ναι για τον ενισχυτή με τα mosfet

----------


## Thanos10

Βγαλε τον πυκνωτη και δοκιμασε,συνδεσε το ποδι 3 στην μεσαια ληψη του ποντ/τρου και βαλτον στο ακρο του ποντ/τρου.

----------


## marios

Γιώργο πλαστικό είναι το ποτενσιόμετρο???
Αν ναι άλλαξέ το και βάλε ένα μεταλλικό.
Με τα πλαστικά πάθαινα κ εγώ κάτι τέτοια συνέχεια.
Με τα μεταλλικά ποτε... :Smile: 

http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....ducts_id=32519

----------


## ALAMAN

Έβαλα ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 10kΩ και μπορώ να πω πως διορθώθηκε κάπως, αλλά δεν εξαλείφθηκε. Απλώς ακούγεται πολύ πιο σιγά.

Σε αυτόν τον ενισχυτή (με τα mosfet) τί προενισχυτή θα μπορούσα να βάλω;
Ποιά είναι η μέγιστη τάση εισόδου που μπορεί να δεχτεί για μέγιστη απαραμόρφωτη έξοδο;

Ποιά η γνώμη σας για αυτόν με την 12AX7;
Στη θέση αυτής νομίζω μπορώ να βάλω και ECC82 ή ECC81;
Εκτός τις λυχνίες και τις βάσεις απ' ότι βλέπω το κόστος είναι πολύ μικρό.
Δεν έχει ούτε μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο καλή δουλειά κάνει αυτή η ανύψωση τάσης.

----------


## FILMAN

Έεετσι. Βελτίωσε λίγο και τις θωρακίσεις σου στο τμήμα εισόδου.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Έεετσι. Βελτίωσε λίγο και τις θωρακίσεις σου στο τμήμα εισόδου.



Θα αλλάξω λίγο και τις καλωδιώσεις, θα βάλω και συνεστραμένα καλώδια.
Θα γειώσω και το σώμα του ποτενσιομέτρου
Ίσως φταίει που όλη την κατασκευή την έχω σε ξύλινο κουτί.
Βέβαια τα RCA και το ποτενσιόμετρο πατάνε επάνω σε αλουμίνιο το οποίο είναι βιδωμένο στο ξύλο.

Για τον προενισχυτή τί γνώμη έχετε;

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν χρειάζονται συνεστραμμένα καλώδια. Χρειάζεται θωρακισμένο καλώδιο στη σύνδεση του σήματος εισόδου. Το κουτί πρέπει να 'ναι μεταλλικό, ει δυνατόν από λαμαρίνα και όχι από αλουμίνιο. Ο μ/ς τροφοδοσίας να είναι όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται από το τμήμα εισόδου. Το περίβλημα του ποτενσιόμετρου να γειωθεί εφόσον αυτό είναι μεταλλικό και προσοχή στους βρόχους γείωσης. Επίσης αν ο μ/ς τροφοδοσίας είναι τοροειδής να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί η βίδα του για σύνδεση της γείωσης.

----------


## ALAMAN

> Δεν χρειάζονται συνεστραμμένα καλώδια. Χρειάζεται θωρακισμένο καλώδιο στη σύνδεση του σήματος εισόδου. Το κουτί πρέπει να 'ναι μεταλλικό, ει δυνατόν από λαμαρίνα και όχι από αλουμίνιο. Ο μ/ς τροφοδοσίας να είναι όσο πιο μακριά γίνεται από το τμήμα εισόδου. Το περίβλημα του ποτενσιόμετρου να γειωθεί εφόσον αυτό είναι μεταλλικό και προσοχή στους βρόχους γείωσης. Επίσης αν ο μ/ς τροφοδοσίας είναι τοροειδής να μην χρησιμοποιηθεί η βίδα του για σύνδεση της γείωσης.



Το κουτί είναι τελείως ξύλινο.
Ο μετασχηματιστής κανονικός και οι απόστασή του δεν ξεπερνάει τα 15 εκατοστά από τις πλακέτες.

----------


## FILMAN

Κακώς. Για δοκίμασε τουλάχιστον να στρίψεις τον μ/ς κατά 90 μοίρες μήπως βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση... Και ψάξε για βρόχους γείωσης στο τμήμα εισόδου.

----------


## tasos32

> Ποιά η γνώμη σας για αυτόν με την 12AX7;
> Στη θέση αυτής νομίζω μπορώ να βάλω και ECC82 ή ECC81;
> Εκτός τις λυχνίες και τις βάσεις απ' ότι βλέπω το κόστος είναι πολύ μικρό.
> Δεν έχει ούτε μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας αν και δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο καλή δουλειά κάνει αυτή η ανύψωση τάσης.



καλος προενισχυτακος ειναι. στην θεση της ecc83 μπορεις να βαλεις πολλες λαμπες, αλλα αλλαζουν ολα μετα. αρα λοιπον, αν δεν εχεις ορεξη για πειραματα και μετρησεις, τοτε απλα βαλε αυτην που λεει.

----------


## Costis Ni

Να ρωτησω κάτι.

Σε chip LM1876 πώς συνδέεται το mute για να ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα στο αναμμα;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Σε chip LM1876 πώς συνδέεται το mute για να ενεργοποιείται αυτόματα στο αναμμα;



Σύμφωνα με το datasheet το mute και το stand-by είναι ενεργά με τάση μεγαλύτερη των 2V σε σχέση με το Analog GND (δηλαδή το 0V αν έχεις συμμετρική τροφοδοσία αλλιώς το Vcc/2). Με την τροφοδότηση του ενισχυτή μπορείς να δώσεις αμέσως θετική τάση στο mute με ένα διαιρέτη τάσης (δυο αντιστάσεις) υπολογισμένο για έξοδο 3-4V. Μετά χρειάζεσαι ένα κύκλωμα power-on delay που θα "γειώσει" τα mute (λ.χ. φορτίζοντας ένα πυκνωτή ο οποίος θα ενεργοποιήσει ένα NPN τρανζίστορ σε συνδεσμολογία ανοικτού συλλέκτη).
gV

----------

